# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Input on museum glass

## rdavey

Hi all, has anyone used Schott's Amiran glass for framing? We're looking for a high quality , clear low-iron glass with good anti-reflective properties. We have used Luxar in the past and it was acceptable but wondering if there was something better.



Ron Davey
Head Preparator
The Speed Art Museum
Louisville, KY 40208

----------


## rmplogman

I always use Optium when possible (and we can afford it). it looks beautiful and is much safer than low-iron glass
https://tru-vue.com/solution/optium-acrylic/

Robert
UCI IMCA

----------

